# replacing plugs, coils and valve cover on b1 on 07 maxima se



## kuhndog (Apr 5, 2014)

I am considering replacing these items myself, but before i jump in, i was wondering how difficult a job this would be for an untrained mechanic but someone who is mechanically inclined and can you recommend a reputable place to buy nissan parts online?

thanks in advance for comments and/or suggestions.

kuhndog


----------



## pjfresh5 (Dec 20, 2014)

find a guy on craigslist to do it, you can mess a lot of things up quick and its above a sunday mechanic like me and you. im about to do mine soon. three of them are underneath the intake manifold . thumbs down on the design.


----------

